# Single Trails gesucht. Winterberg oder Willingen?



## Radfahrer123 (12. September 2016)

Ich will die Tage entweder nach Willingen oder Winterberg. Erst ein wenig singletrails/cc Touren fahren, dann nachher mitm Dhler in Bikepark. Die Bikeparks kenne ich, aber im Bereich Touren bin ich neu. Letztes Wochenende war ich in Winterberg im Trailpark und das war echt ne Katastrophe aufgrund der schlechten Beschilderung. Von daher würde ich eventuell nochmal Willingen probieren wollen, vor allem auch weil ich gelesen habe, dass die Touren dort nicht so heftige Anstiege haben. Waren aber alles ältere Beiträge. Kann mir da bitte einer was zu schreiben, ob man für schöne Touren eher nach Willingen oder nach Winterberg fahren sollte? Und falls eher Winterberg welche Tour außer Trailpark?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. September 2016)

Kann mich nur zu Willingen äußern bezüglich der Touren. Da gibt es einiges. Für CC Touren gut geeignet, Singletrails hat man immer Abschnitte dazwischen, aber nicht so die Masse. Auf der Seite von Willingen findet man so einige Touren mit GPX Tracks. Richtig technisch wird es nie. Kann z.B. die Hochheidetour und die Sportstättenrunde empfehlen. Durch die Beschilderung sind diese auch gut ohne GPX zu finden. Aber alles eher auf Höhenmeter ausgelegt.

Um Wibe kenne ich nur "Heidis Hütten Tour"... nett, mehr nicht. Kann man mal fahren.

Alternativ probiere mal den Trailground in Brilon aus, wenn du in Willingen bist. Man kann über den Eimberg (beim Rewe den Berg hoch bis zum Funkumsetzter und weiter links hoch, von da aus immer nach Norden) zum Startpunkt fahren, die Trailrunde fahren und zurück nach Willingen (so 60+ km). 

Ne CC Maschine ist jedenfalls optimal für alle Trails um Willingen, außer du begibst dich auf die Strecken des Enduro Rennen, da ist ein AM / Enduro besser. Die Strecken sind aber nicht ausgeschildert.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radfahrer123 (12. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. 60km sind mir aber definitiv zu viel  ich will so 2-3 stunden fahren. Soll nur ne kleine Runde geben, weil ich ja nachher noch in den Bikepark will. Das Rad, mit dem ich dann fahre, ist nur ein Hardtail. Ich will erstmal nur schauen, was es hier so an Touren gibt, ob sich dann die Anschaffung eines Enduros lohnt um neben Downhill noch was auf dem Rad zu machen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. September 2016)

Starte dann am Übungsparcour hinter der Touristeninformation. Da müsste ne Tafel mit ein paar Touren rumhängen. 

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass für die Standarttouren der Bikearena Sauerland kein Enduro nötig ist. Geht auch gut mit einem Hardtail. Kombinierst du aber Tour und Bikepark ist das eine gute Option.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (12. September 2016)

Radfahrer123 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. 60km sind mir aber definitiv zu viel  ich will so 2-3 stunden fahren. Soll nur ne kleine Runde geben, weil ich ja nachher noch in den Bikepark will. Das Rad, mit dem ich dann fahre, ist nur ein Hardtail. Ich will erstmal nur schauen, was es hier so an Touren gibt, ob sich dann die Anschaffung eines Enduros lohnt um neben Downhill noch was auf dem Rad zu machen.


Dann schau dir doch den Trailground in Brilon mal an, 15 Minuten Autofahrt von Willingen entfernt. Wesentlich schöner angelegt als der Trailpark Winterberg und gerade der vordere Bereich macht Laune.


----------



## Radfahrer123 (13. September 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch den Trailground in Brilon mal an, 15 Minuten Autofahrt von Willingen entfernt. Wesentlich schöner angelegt als der Trailpark Winterberg und gerade der vordere Bereich macht Laune.


Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Was ich nur zum Trailground Brilon gelesen habe, war eher bescheiden. Viele schreiben da, dass er eher familientauglich ist und nicht wirklich viel Abwechslung bietet. Winterberg soll da angeblich besser sein. Da nervt mich eben nur die Beschilderung. Es geht mir ja auch darum zu schauen, was es im Sauerland für Strecken gibt. Eventuell möchte ich mir noch  zusätzlich zu meinem Dh ein Enduro aufbauen und da möchte ich schauen ob es hier in der Umgebung genug Angebot gibt, damit sich diese Anschaffung lohnt. Ich wohne aktuell in Lipptstadt und da ist nämlich gar nichts, was mich reizt an Touren. Ich denke da weißt du Bescheid 
Vielleicht düse ich dann auch nach Winterberg in den Bikepark und dann zurück über Brilon nach Lp. Ist ja kein riesen Umweg.


----------



## CrossX (13. September 2016)

Der Trailground in Brilon ist nett zu fahren,  aber viel Federweg braucht es da auch nicht.  Ein Enduro ist eigentlich überall im Sauerland überflüssig.  Ein 130mm Trailbike reicht selbst für die "härtesten"  Sachen hier.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. September 2016)

Für den Trailpark in Wibe gibt es jetzt auch GPX Tracks von der offiziellen Seite. Hab mich aber auch bei meinen zwei Besuchen dort ordentlich Verfahren   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

